# Rotomolded vs aluminum vs stainless dog boxes



## Bchevs (11 mo ago)

Hello! 
New to the forum and new to dog boxes in general. I'm looking to purchase two single crates for my pups (single rather than double because they will need to be moved often). 

What material do you prefer for the hot, humid weather? What temperatures do you get in the summer and what kind of dog boxes do you have? How do your dogs do in them? 

I've been looking into Gunner kennels, Ruff tuff, Ainley, and Owens. What do you think will keep the dogs most comfortable in the summer?

Thank you!


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

If you need to move them often, I would rule out aluminum or stainless boxes. Gunner Kennels is what I would get. The extra layer due to the rotomolded design, helps keep the boxes significantly cooler than the other brands.


----------



## Bchevs (11 mo ago)

Thanks for the quick reply!! The box I was looking at from Ainley weighs close to the same as the large Gunner. Would you still recommend the Gunner?


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

Ainley is great. I have an Ainley box myself. But I have to imagine that moving their single crates, even if the same weight as a Gunner, is more cumbersome than the Gunner. Maybe the aluminium ones are ok? Anyway, the large gunner is still kind of a beast to move around too though, however, it does have handles and wheels. Keep in mind also, that two large gunner kennels cannot fit side by side in a truck bed (most truck beds?) between the wheel wells.


----------



## Bchevs (11 mo ago)

It sounds like either would be a good choice for me! Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated 😊


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

birddogn_tc said:


> I have an Ainley box myself. But I have to imagine that moving their single crates, even if the same weight as a Gunner, is more cumbersome than the Gunner. Maybe the aluminium ones are ok?


I have a couple aluminum Ainley single crates. Not heavy or hard to move at all, especially if you take the mat out.


----------



## agraham20 (Feb 22, 2020)

I have had ruffland and gunner. Ruffland is cheaper and lighter, gunner is significantly more expensive but much better quality. Your dogs size and most common use of crate should be considered. My 75lb male fits well for traveling in my intermediate, but if I was kenneling over night It would be pretty tight. 
gunner does stay cooler in the heat as well.


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

drunkenpoacher said:


> I have a couple aluminum Ainley single crates. Not heavy or hard to move at all, especially if you take the mat out.


yeah I was originally thinking of the stainless steel single boxes when I responded and not the aluminum. The SS would be kind of a bear to move.


----------



## Bchevs (11 mo ago)

drunkenpoacher said:


> I have a couple aluminum Ainley single crates. Not heavy or hard to move at all, especially if you take the mat out.


Awesome, thanks for the reply! Do you travel with your dogs in them in hot temps? How hot and how do they do?


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Bchevs said:


> Awesome, thanks for the reply! Do you travel with your dogs in them in hot temps? How hot and how do they do?


I do but my dogs are kind of spoiled. If It’s very hot they’re sitting in the air-conditioned cab with me.
For field events most people carry large umbrellas, Canopy’s, those aluminum blankets work very well.
12 V fans chess Dewalt Milwaukee and others are great.


----------



## Bchevs (11 mo ago)

agraham20 said:


> I have had ruffland and gunner. Ruffland is cheaper and lighter, gunner is significantly more expensive but much better quality. Your dogs size and most common use of crate should be considered. My 75lb male fits well for traveling in my intermediate, but if I was kenneling over night It would be pretty tight.
> gunner does stay cooler in the heat as well.


I think Gunner is worth the cost over the ruffland for sure. It's worth the peace of mind. What kind of dog is your male? When I measured on their website it suggested the large crates. My shepherd pup is around 65lbs at a year old but she's lanky. I'm torn between the two sizes. How hot are the temps when your pup is in the Gunner?


----------



## Bchevs (11 mo ago)

drunkenpoacher said:


> I do but my dogs are kind of spoiled. If It’s very hot they’re sitting in the air-conditioned cab with me.
> For field events most people carry large umbrellas, Canopy’s, those aluminum blankets work very well.
> 12 V fans chess Dewalt Milwaukee and others are great.


Hahaha that's ok, mine are spoiled like that too. Fans and temperature gauges will be a must I think. We aren't travelling far and they will be out of the crates when we reach our destination. I think for longer trips they would probably end up in the cab with me if it was hot but for normal day to day we won't always have room in the cab if I've got people with me.

I just can't imagine having to go into a crate on a humid summer day here, but it sounds like some of these crates can be kept nice and cool with a block of ice so I'm hoping that's the case. Otherwise I'll likely end up with a cap and trailer AC unit and they'll really be spoiled 😂


----------



## Tdog (Mar 10, 2013)

I had a two dog box built by North Star Plastics last year. Cool in summer, also works well in cold weather. Good hardware, all welded poly, great people to work with. Best of all I can load, unload it by myself. Fan kits, other accessories available as well. They will build single modular boxes, whatever you want.


----------



## Bchevs (11 mo ago)

Tdog said:


> I had a two dog box built by North Star Plastics last year. Cool in summer, also works well in cold weather. Good hardware, all welded poly, great people to work with. Best of all I can load, unload it by myself. Fan kits, other accessories available as well. They will build single modular boxes, whatever you want.


I will definitely look into these, thank you!!


----------



## agraham20 (Feb 22, 2020)

Bchevs said:


> I think Gunner is worth the cost over the ruffland for sure. It's worth the peace of mind. What kind of dog is your male? When I measured on their website it suggested the large crates. My shepherd pup is around 65lbs at a year old but she's lanky. I'm torn between the two sizes. How hot are the temps when your pup is in the Gunner?


I have 2 intermediates and they do fit side by side in the bed of my truck. The hottest I’ve had the dogs in there is maybe 85 or so. Any hotter and I normally let them in the truck for the AC. My dogs are both Labs, the male is long and lean and he travels fine in the kennel, but I wouldn’t be comfortable leaving him in there all day. My female is 65 lbs and she’s more comfortable in hers for extended times. There is a major difference in size and weight between the large and intermediate. I ordered the large first and then exchanged for the intermediates . The large was just too cumbersome to move frequently in my opinion. Both of my dogs are able to be left out during the day now, so I only use mine for travel anymore and they recommend a tight fit for travel.


----------



## agraham20 (Feb 22, 2020)

Here’s a pic of my male in his intermediate gunner for size reference


----------



## Bchevs (11 mo ago)

agraham20 said:


> I have 2 intermediates and they do fit side by side in the bed of my truck. The hottest I’ve had the dogs in there is maybe 85 or so. Any hotter and I normally let them in the truck for the AC. My dogs are both Labs, the male is long and lean and he travels fine in the kennel, but I wouldn’t be comfortable leaving him in there all day. My female is 65 lbs and she’s more comfortable in hers for extended times. There is a major difference in size and weight between the large and intermediate. I ordered the large first and then exchanged for the intermediates . The large was just too cumbersome to move frequently in my opinion. Both of my dogs are able to be left out during the day now, so I only use mine for travel anymore and they recommend a tight fit for travel.


Thank you for this!! I appreciate it! Exactly the info I need.


----------



## ChesapeakeRebel (Apr 10, 2020)

the intermediate gunner is 30” long 
the large gunner is 33” long 

I sold my gunner and got a 36” ainley 

wouldn’t have a gunner


----------



## agraham20 (Feb 22, 2020)

ChesapeakeRebel said:


> the intermediate gunner is 30” long
> the large gunner is 33” long
> 
> I sold my gunner and got a 36” ainley
> ...


Yes but the large is also wider and taller then the intermediate and around 25 lbs heavier. 
What do you prefer about the Ainley over Gunner crate and other options out there. How about some info behind your decision.


----------



## ChesapeakeRebel (Apr 10, 2020)

the gunner is also not 100% weather proof 
even with the weather kit 

i’ve had to dump inches of rain out of the gunner


----------



## Bchevs (11 mo ago)

[


ChesapeakeRebel said:


> the gunner is also not 100% weather proof
> even with the weather kit
> 
> i’ve had to dump inches of rain out of the gunner


Good to know, thank you!!


----------



## agraham20 (Feb 22, 2020)

ChesapeakeRebel said:


> the gunner is also not 100% weather proof
> even with the weather kit
> 
> i’ve had to dump inches of rain out of the gunner


Just because I like to stir the pot, is the Ainley Watertight ?


----------



## Bchevs (11 mo ago)

Hi all! Just an update - I've decided on the truck I'm getting and will only have 44" between the wheel wells to fit these crates. Because of that I think I've narrowed it down to Ainley or Ruffland. I'm really leaning towards the Ainley but I'm worried about the dogs safety in the event of a crash. I won't be getting a hard topper, just a soft one as I need to remove it easily. Durability wise would you feel confident the Ainley crates would protect your dogs? Keeping in mind that these will be two single crates side by side.
Thanks to everyone for the feedback so far!! 

Photo of the stinky swamp dogs who once again destroyed the interior of the SUV this weekend lol


----------

